# Kids from the past several days. Getting some doelings now



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I had 3 FF and 1 older over the weekend and the past couple of days. Total 4 bucklings and 4 doelings. Total for the year so far is 5 doelings and 8 bucklings.

FF with two bucklings









Paint doe with 2 big doelings









Percentage doe with 2 doelings. One is tiny


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are super cute! When dealing with meat goats, do you prefer does or bucks?

I like that feeder you have on the fence, is that something one could pick up at a feed store? I've been looking for a feeder for my moms that is raised up off the ground.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I have that same kind of feeder. I got it from a feed store.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dayna said:


> They are super cute! When dealing with meat goats, do you prefer does or bucks?
> 
> I like that feeder you have on the fence, is that something one could pick up at a feed store? I've been looking for a feeder for my moms that is raised up off the ground.


The buckling/Wethers grow faster in general. I see the feeders at the cooperative. But I got a bunch of feeders off Craigslist for cheap


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice crop of kids! Looks like you are having a good year.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Nice crop of kids! Looks like you are having a good year.


I've been pleased with all my does. I had 4 FF, all had twins and no troubles. I'm over 200% Production on 6 does. Ihave two older does left for spring kidding. Hopefully get some triplets


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice kids...can't help it....love the tiny doeling


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice kids...can't help it....love the tiny doeling


She is very small. Smaller then some of the ND I have helped with. A quarter of the size of her sister. But she is very strong and thinks she is the biggest goat in the pasture lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Isn't that the way....I have one that was born 3.5 lbs...and she is full of spunk


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful babies and sounds like great mamas.


----------

